# Recurring yeast infections



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Has anyone tried nyastatin..I read that yeast infections that don't go away,are from yeast in the colon which needs to be gotten rid of first..it also appears in the mouth as well,I'm been paranoid of bad breath lately..I'm always tired,and I'm depressed somewhat.Anybody else?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

100% of women who have vaginal yeast infections have it in there colons. it is incredibly difficult to deal with. The problem (if you have it) is very complicated and usually effects people who either have a compromised immune system or people who are genetically susceptible to a hypersensitivity. there have been some good threads posted in the IBS forum on yeast recently. especially the one from the Mayo Clinic that confirms the theory of yeast hypersensitivity.however, don't expect to get better in 30 days if you indeed have this problem. It usually means that there are other problems that are coexisting. Some doctors think that bacterial overgrowths go hand in hand with yeast problems.then there is the issue of a dysfunctional immune system. This can take a very long time to correct itself. The discipline that is needed to conquer this is severe.alcohol and sugar cravings can be one of many signs.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

"then there is the issue of a dysfunctional immune system. This can take a very long time to correct itself. The discipline that is needed to conquer this is severe."that is why my doctor is sending me to a specialist.ehhhh.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I swear by Gynazole --- it's a one time applicator of cream; expensive and may not be covered by insurance, but well worth the money! Ask you dr about it.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

examine the rear of your tongue very carefully. mine was coated with a white substance for the longest time. my doctors should have swabbed it or noticed it but they don't have a clue about yeast issues.if you ever do get some nystatin (and have a white coated tongue) hold the nystatin in your mouth for at least 3 minutes with no water.if you feel sick afterwards then you can be certain that you have yeast in the mouth. the nystatin is killing it and releasing toxins.this is what happened to me. i became extremely ill the first few days after doing this then much less so after the yeast disappeared from my mouth.what i have found out is 2 things:1. yeast is very difficult to get rid of i had to take 60 pills of lamisil over a 4 month period along with 400,000 USP's of nystatin everyday (and my doctor has kept me on the nystatin because yeast wants to return to the intestines easily-- until healthy bacteria is able to attach)2. the immune system ends up in an either highly dysfunctional state (typified by multiple allergies and intolerances) or it ends up in a very weakened state typified by a lot of infections and fatigue.(a prominent california doctor has treated 1100 CFIDS patients with antifungals and the improvements in her patients were astounding --- however, that does not mean that yeast was the sole factor in their illness--- it is usually multifactorial. do a search -----> dr carol jessop CFIDS yeast


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

kel, my gastro. wouldn't agree with you, that all women with vag. yeast problems have yeast in their colons too. he told me in his 20+ years of looking inside, rarely has he seen it in people's colons or elsewhere.if it's there, perhaps it's hard to see with the naked eye in some cases. I'm not doubting you necessarily*, but I am not sure how you came up with that claim.*actually, I almost take it for granted that I have a minor whole-body fungal problem. I look at my fingernails to gauge how well or poorly I am doing. olive leaf and garlic supplements can help with a minor yeast problem. you can also squirt plain yogurt (the kind with live cultures) "down there," so I hear.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

your gastro is incorrect based on several reasons.1. read the mayo clinic findings on fungus /yeast in the sinuses. they also said it was NOT in the sinuses. however, they just admitted that they were lousy at finding it and only new technology allows for the proper culturing of it.2. it is a FACT that we ALL HAVE yeast/fungus in the colon. no one denies this ---even flux. approx 30 to 40% of us carry candida albicans -- this yeast is the one that is being implicated in a lot of polysymptomatic people. However, there are many other types of fungus that are actually far worse.3. your doctor clearly does not understand hypersensitivity reactions which is absolutely why he needs to read research like the type from the Mayo Clinic and also Bonniei just posted something from Lancet (highly respected) that implicates colon and intestianl yeast as a likely candidate in autoimmune reactions.Please read these abstracts and then tell your idiot gastro to get some smarts.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

p.s. your gastro is assuming that there is a raging overload of colonic yeast. that is where the misunderstanding is. it does NOT need to be a raging infestation. In fact in can be only a small overgrowth. the key, according to the mayo clinic, is that certain people are having very strange immune type reactions to it. usually there will be the presence of some eosinophils which cause tissue irritation and other symptoms.also, i just read a report from a german doctor who claims that it is quite adept at hiding between intestinal villi and this would explain why some of us have multiple symptoms which i won't get into.It is the crime of the century that it has taken so long for our brilliant doctors to finally be able to start identifying and culturing out this yeast. Unfortunately medicine is so slow to react that millions will continue to suffer becasue of this inertia which exists in medicine.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

all of this seems like way to much to take in!I've heard everything from nystatin,to acidophilous and yogurt on your tampons!my doctor told me that he didn't want me to go on nystatin because he said it's old drug and it doesn't really work very well.and the acidophilus didn't work for me.so,if this is an immune problem,all the better.because if all I have to do is change my diet or something like that,I won't have to stress anymore.My appointment is on the 21st,so I will see what happens,and what this specialist recomends..and I'll let you guys know.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks for the quick information!yes, I should have said that my doctor was no doubt referring to a "raging" yeast infection, which I understand is visible to the eye. however, he's not an "idiot" doctor; he's actually one of my best but a little older than some and overworked - so, perhaps he's not up on all the latest. plus, that was 2-3 years ago.fyi: for the longest time, flux would go around the BB(s) and tell us in no uncertain terms that we didn't have fungal infections - that only really sick (e.g., dying) people have systemic fungal infections. big fights would ensue. a few of us could never quite bring ourselves to accept it was not possible to have a less-severe, yet still very troublesome, yeast/fungal infection. like I said, I've accepted (and so did my former nutritionist) that I've had a mild fungal infection for ages. (olive leaf and garlic seem to have helped me some. regular use of good probiotics has been quite helpful.) I told 2 PCPs earlier on that I thought I might have a fungal infection, and they thought I was bonkers. at any rate, we eventually stopped talking about nonfatal systemic yeast infections here on this BB - so I have not been up on what could be very significant new findings. I had, however, read "alternative" studies 3 years ago about leaky gut and attachment of yeast to the intestinal villi. here in TX, if I wanted to get treated for a systemic fungal problem, I'd probably have to go to an expensive alt medicine MD. that's not out of the question at some point.there's a lot medical science doesn't know yet - such as how to effectively treat and diagnose chronic bladder infections that may be due to bacteria burrowing deep into the bladder lining. p.s. your signature is just like flux's. I hope you're not really flux "in disguise," too embarrassed to post under the name flux!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

kel, I'd like to watch you and flux duke it out sometime!







have you ever started a yeast/fungal thread, say, on the main IBS BB?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

hipjan,i am glad you were not offended by my VERY direct response about your gastro. However, it is a fact that most doctors just "don't get it".when it comes to the immune system ---especially atypical type of reactions--- we are in the dark ages!!!!!!!!!!!!!it blows my mind that they spent the last 40 years killing people (who has chronic sinusitis) with antibiotics. when it turns out that they are reacting to fungus in the sinuses. read the Mayo Clinic study. from that study it is easy to see how some of us can also be reacting to fungus/yeast in the GI tract.The problem is that it is much more complicated than just yeast.. Meckle posted some good info that shows that bad bacteria is also usually there to support the yeast. also, yeast is opportunistic which means it attacks people who are already in a weakened state.Undoing all the damage is an incredibly difficult process, and this is why doctors have had only marginal success at treating patients. most patients give up way too soon. Also, when doctors do prescribe treatments they usually don't prescribe the correct amount of meds. The biggest problem seems to be the dietary issues which dictates quite a bit of strictness on the patients part --- they usually fail.then the immune system dysfunction is another incredible hurdle to overcome.Concerning Flux, i have battled fiercly with him.However, on the last round of battles I was banging him all over the place. He went whimpering away. In fact, he he wrote, "it seems that fungus is being implicated in a whole lot of different disorders". (end of flux quote)I don't want to rub it in his face because then he will just retreat to his hardline stance which is harmful for the millions who do suffer from hypersensitivity issues.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

I have been undergoing an aggressive antifungal program that started about 8 months ago. substantial improvement was made but the problem that i was having (and still am) is that i am hypersensitive to yeast and a number of other foods.it was not until recently that i have been having extreme success due to my concentration on correcting my dysfunctional immune system. I am using ibsacol and it is FLAT OUT WORKING!but the whole thing is still very complicated and i am still nervous about the whole thing. I have been through hell and I dread returning.I have also been victimized by doctors who completely dismissed me as a lunatic when i suggested yeast.they said, "no evidence". well, i'd like to take my research papers and shove them up their....Their ignorance and refusal to try something cost me another 10 years of my life and i am pissed.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi. I think I'm experiencing de ja vu. Believe me, I know what you are going through. I went over to the IBS board which I haven't frequented in a long while. The players are basically the same with a few newbies added. I was treated with Diflucan. You'll have to read my story on this site where they post those (can't recall what the name of BB page is). Anyway, I've been there and done that.All I can say is good luck.Oh, Kel, what is it with the dark print in your signature line and the "F" one's too? I'm curious as to how they got there since they seem to have been put there by someone else? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, moulage. I was going to PM you to make you aware of this thread.kel, yes, I WAS a bit offended, as a matter of fact, or taken aback.







but I can tell you have been through a hellish time and much frustration, and I can relate to that. anyway, I don't think we can attribute all our frustrations to idiot doctors (some, though, yes). as a matter of fact, I am now remembering that this gastro doc had some promising things to say. I'd asked him a question or two, and he'd said he wouldn't be the least surprised if sprue-like conditions were caused by stuff other than gluten. he also said that the medical community doesn't know as much as it "should" about fungal problems. I liked that he admitted that, now that I recall; again, that had to have been 3 years ago, at least.but at any rate, I appreciate your info - and I am glad to hear you're doing better! sorry that I missed the flux interactions too.







by the way, as for the Ibsacol, it's amazing what essential fatty acids will do to help us out!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: he also said that the medical community doesn't know as much as it "should" about fungal problems


Based on this comment, i have respect for him also. There was one lady whose doctor absolutely refused to treat her for yeast because she did not have any type of IgE reaction to it (this proves that they don't have a clue). This poor woman was suffering horribly and had every symptom imaginable that indicated that she had a fungal problem. That is one of the reasons why i get upset with doctors.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Moulage,I didn't see your question anywhere but I will answer the pm here.I have long suspected that i might have a fungal or yeast issue (either overgrowth or hypersensitivity).I had to search long and hard for a doctor who believed in the theory of yeast causing multiple symptoms. getting treated over a 3 month period with drugs was only a part of the answer. My immune system is highly dysfunctional either due to the yeast or due to a variety of factors --- foods, genetics, mercury sensitivity....Right now most of my improvement is due to immunemodulation via Ibsacol. it truly is my miracle cure. i just hope it lasts.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Kel, the question I was referring to in my PM to you was concerning my second question. It appears on this post at the end of my first reply. Thanks for your response. M.


----------

